# Wow! Prices are getting STUPID!!!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I was thinking about ordering up a few more primers for my 45ACP and checked out Midway.....$30.00 for 500 plus the hazmat fee!!!! and they are out of stock!!!!! It was time to look around some. Hopped over to Natchez and they had them for $21.99 so I ordered 2500. That should keep me for a bit anyway. With the hazmat and shipping it comes out to right at $6.00 a flat of 100 primers. I'd have felt robbed just a few months ago.  I'm gonna check my local suppliers tomarrow just to see. If they can even match that. If so I might clean him out.....if he has any at all.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

Every walmart is low or out of ammo in my area. What gives with this trend?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Prices are nits. I still got some from a good sale I rampaged a year ago but I'm looking at more and I am not liking what I see.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry to tell you this but "Wow! Prices are getting STUPID!!!" no they have been this way for a several months. I just bought 1000 large primers from a local store for 28.00, and a brick of 22's for 18.00 that's outragess but its the cheapest I have found them. I keep hearing Walmart having these good prices but every time I go in they have jack. I seen an add on Gunbroker for 5.56 1000 rds for 899.00 you got to be joking. And I was complaining about paying .06 rd the last time I bought some. And the worst part well I dont think its here yet.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I think I just paid $32 a brick for small pistol primers. And I bought the last two bricks in the store!

Someone must be hoarding.

WM


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My weakest link is powder as I just got back in to this reloading gig after a long layoff. I was poking around with 45ACP loads trying diffrent combos and looking for the right combo for me and my pistol. I have a few pound cans of this and that. If I knew what I wanted to load I'd lay in a few 4 or 8 pound cans and be done with it. By the time I figure out my loads the stuff will have doubled in price. Oh well maybe this will all settle down in 6 months and they will be beggin us to buy it.....FAT CHANCE OF THAT HAPPENING! :smt022


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Last powder I bought was Alliant Unique powder. I got two 4 lb. @ 42.50 a piece.

I have half full bottles of about everything. Right now that Unique powder is giving me pretty good results for 9mm and 45 ACP. It's made for some accurate loads and isn't too bad to clean back out. I see it's got a little higher but not so bad just yet anyway. I could use to get another8-12 lb just to have :smt033


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I just bought 500 rounds of Rimington 230 grain JHP's from Midway. They ran me about $126.00 shipped. They are on back order till 2/16 so I should see them on my door step thursday or friday if their date is correct. I would rather have Speer Gold Dotes but they are on BO till 3/13 and are running $30.00 a box of 100! All I need now is enough powder to last at least till the end of summer and I'm set. I have enough wheel weights to keep me in plinker/practice ammo for a very long time.


----------

